#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [C.G.] 2015處女作~WWW

## 小黑貓

哈哈哈~整個標題就很騙~沒錯~就是來騙的W
過了許久~把版主辭了.讓耳根清靜一些~
在來把專注理轉移到其他事務上XD~
總之~2015請多指教

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

好凶暴的一頭羊

嗯?不是羊嗎? 怎麼看都是羊阿

總之, 新年快樂喲

----------


## 小黑貓

TO: 火蜥蜴-555 
WWW~怎會兇暴呢XD~
畢竟是穿著~羊裝~的BC XD~
所以一點也不兇暴的喔 XDD~

----------


## 巴特爾

來自sex逼羊的新年賀圖:9
2015會是性感的一年(?

----------


## 小黑貓

奶油在那裡WWW~不是性感藍月年嗎~HSHSHS~WW
不過似乎都沒出現~BC的設定也越來越少人知道了W

----------


## 巴特爾

待救補~B貓終究是B貓 這是不變的事實:9~(?
希望每一年都是性感毛毛年 新年快樂HSHS~

----------


## hosun

祝新年快樂！！
這頭羊很可愛啊，能摸一摸嗎？

----------

